# Bathtub Beach (Jensen) Cobia Alert



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

We have been told twice now that a large school of cobia numbering about 40 individual fish is prowling close to the surf off Bathtub beach. This is just outside of the break that separates the open ocean from the "bathtub" section of the beach. If a person were to wade to the break and cast he would stand a good chance of placing his bait or lure on or close to a marauding gang of hungry cobia. The bait is stacked up big time in the crystal clear water close to shore. If you live here or close you will take note of the crystal clear part because it rarely happens. Seems like a deep water upwelling has created a notable thermocline on the offshore structure but thankfully this has displaced the clean water closer to shore. Me and my buddies got out of Stuart on Tuesday of this week to spearfish the offshore wrecks and managed a limit of cobia and a few other morsels. A few pictures follow...Enjoy


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go, nice work. Awesome photos.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet man, I thought they were gone for the most part, just hearing about a few scattered fish here and there. I will be there Tuesday for the rest of the summer, I hope they stick around. Thanks for the report and way to get them.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

nice job


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

NOW thats a great day on the water... what beautifull fillets you must of had..... im salivating......

But i did have fish tacos tonight so im good for now........Flounder was the blackend fish for the tacos......... emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Good lord is that a pompano?! I've never seen one that big up this way.


----------



## fin&scale (May 7, 2008)

We grow 'em big in Florida...here's my best....










..(actually they are permit...a closely related fish)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I was wondering about that. Looks like a pomp, but is enormous. Nice catch.


----------

